

New Experiment Torpedoes Lightweight Dark Matter Particles - ISL
http://news.sciencemag.org/physics/2013/10/new-experiment-torpedoes-lightweight-dark-matter-particles

======
ISL
The paper from LUX is here:

[http://luxdarkmatter.org/papers/LUX_First_Results_2013.pdf](http://luxdarkmatter.org/papers/LUX_First_Results_2013.pdf)

Talk is here:

[http://luxdarkmatter.org/talks/20131030_LUX_First_Results.pd...](http://luxdarkmatter.org/talks/20131030_LUX_First_Results.pdf)

~~~
yk
The important slide of the talk is 65. It shows the exclusion zone of LUX and
some competing experiments in the parameterspace of dark matter particles. The
parameters are the cross-section ( how likely a DM particle will react), and
the mass of the particles. The funny thing is, that several experiments
detected a signal, but they do not agree with each other, and the signals are
in the exclusion zone of other experiments.

